# Black cats and fur



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I think all of my future cats will be black. I wear dark clothes and Razzle, who is grey and white, I end up with white fur everywhere especially on my clothes. It can be embarrassing in public. I don't care about the fur. It's other people who don't like it especially if they are not cat people. All but 3 of my cats have been black. I love black cats. I saw this kitty in the shelter and she was orange and white. She was such a sweaty. She has found a forever home but it was tempting but I reminded myself, no, white fur. I know the cat picks you but there must be lots of black cats that can pick me.

Kathy


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going through this over the last year and a half. Zoe was all black. My whole wardrobe, bed sheets, & furniture were geared to having a black cat. Pedro & Apple are both very light coloured. There is fur everywhere and it's far too expensive to change everything all at once. Whew!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I've had grey cats and can't wear any thing black.
I agree you have to coordinate your wardrobe so that the cat hair doesn't clash.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My 3 cats are black (with brown or black patches) so my work pants (usually dark) all show I have cats. I once posted a thread about it and adopted all the advice there, so things are a lot better now. I don't lay my work clothes anywhere in the house, I hang them up immediately and wear them straight from the hanger. I brush them with a lint glove before I leave for work, then in the office again with a travel lint brush. Still there are hairs, but a lot more passable.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol. If i saw someone in any office I worked in covered in cat hair, I think I might like that person. after all If a cat likes them they can't be all bad .. right..

yeah.. I invested in lint brushes also. Sherbet was a momma's boy and a light buff color..and he ALWAYS had to say "Have a nice day, see you tonight. Love you" or maybe it was "I miss you, stay home today" by rubbing against my legs just as I was leaving.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got a black cat and a semi-white cat... plus a white dog that sheds like mad! I can't win either way. I don't let the hair bother me.

It does help that I only wear jeans, they don't pick up hair too badly. It doesn't take long on clothing to remove most of the hair with a wet cloth, lint brush, or sticky roller... I've also heard about something new on TV where you just have to wet it to remove what's been picked up and that it stays sticky... wonder if it works. I also avoid wearing clothing that will get hair on it in the house. It's pretty easy to change a top before I go out/when I get in, or to throw on a sweatshirt or hoody when inside.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never really had a problem with cat hair on my clothes. I come home, go straight to my bedroom and shut the door behind me and change into my comfy clothes. And my girls aren't allowed in my closet. The last thing I do before leaving the house is get dressed. Problem (mostly) solved. My comfortable shoes pick up cat hairs like a freaking magnet, so I have lint brushes in my car, home and tote bag.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup I was geared towards black cats too...Maggie & Kobi's predecessors were also black or mostly black. Then I got Holly. Well there is one positive...I always know who brought up a hairball because Holly's are peach colored, Kobi's are black with with peach because he grooms Holly and Maggie's are all black. Bet that was more than you wanted to know...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's how I can tell, too! :grin:


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a cat and two dogs, and all three have long, black hair. While I do find lots of black hair on my carpet and furniture, I usually don't find too much hair on my work clothes because I don't do a lot of cuddling once I'm dressed and ready to leave in the morning. Besides, I have a little plaque hanging in my office that reads "No outfit is complete without pet hair."


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Yup I was geared towards black cats too...Maggie & Kobi's predecessors were also black or mostly black. Then I got Holly. Well there is one positive...I always know who brought up a hairball because Holly's are peach colored, Kobi's are black with with peach because he grooms Holly and Maggie's are all black. Bet that was more than you wanted to know...


Wow, another nuance of having more than one cat . . .


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I like the idea of using a wet cloth on my clothes and the cat. The trouble is that Razzle has kidney disease so he sheds a lot because he is sick. Yes i can tell by the color of the puck who has pucked (good i guess). If I hold Razzle and can't help but pet and message him the fur is everywhere. I guess that's the price I pay. 

Kathy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm fortunate. I know I'm going to get covered in hair the minute I get to work anyway, so I'm typically not worried about it. Its the odd occassion I'm going somewhere not animal related that its a problem. Like church. I will even make an effort to get the hair off then get to church and someone will be like, "hi, you must have pets!" I just can't win really. 
The worst was the last time I went to the doctors office, my nurse was allergic to animals and I had come straight from work and was covered in labrador fur. She ran out of the room coughing. I felt bad but hey, there you go.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

The most I've had was 3 cats in the house but I don't remember having noticable cat hairs on me. I do remember having the vacuum out in the living room at all times so maybe that was it or I just didn't care about the hair. I had 2 yellow cats, a black one and a semi long haired gray one but didn't have the black and gray at the same time. I wore scrubs all the time to work so maybe hair doesn't show too bad on them?


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I have given up on this - my two kitties are 70-90% white and my horse is gray. If it's not cat hair, it's horse hair. Just make sure you have a lint roller in your office and go over your clothes every morning. That helps just fine


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't win. Cap'n Jack the tuxedo, who's obviously black and white, sheds like mad. Most of my clothes are black so I get white hairs on me. If I happen to wear something else, then the black hairs show up. I just use a lint roller on myself once in a while. Everyone knows I've got two cats anyways.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Oriole said:


> I have given up on this - my two kitties are 70-90% white and my horse is gray. If it's not cat hair, it's horse hair. Just make sure you have a lint roller in your office and go over your clothes every morning. That helps just fine


I second this advice!!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Regular bath and blow dry's will almost eliminate the shedding. And hairballs for that matter since cats ingest about 1/3 of the hair they shed. I have short-haired cats, that used to shed like beasts but once I became a groomer and started giving them monthly baths - very little hair, if any is on my clothes or furniture. Even my brother, who's allergic to cats, can stay at my house now


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

NJgroomer said:


> Regular bath and blow dry's will almost eliminate the shedding. And hairballs for that matter since cats ingest about 1/3 of the hair they shed. I have short-haired cats, that used to shed like beasts but once I became a groomer and started giving them monthly baths - very little hair, if any is on my clothes or furniture. Even my brother, who's allergic to cats, can stay at my house now


This is interesting. I have always bathed my cats and brushed them out so maybe that is why I don't recall a problem with hair. People hair is a different matter. I think it's my long hair that destroys every vaccuum I get within a year. I just broke one Saturday as a matter of fact. I'm currently using my husband's shop vac. I'm open to suggestions on a new one.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd rather vacuum more often and brush my cats myself than put them through the stress of taking them to a groomer for unnecessary baths.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I'd rather vacuum more often and brush my cats myself than put them through the stress of taking them to a groomer for unnecessary baths.


Bathing them doesn't have to be stressful, and can also be done at home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I see no need for most cats to have "regular" baths and professional grooming. My twinz have never been to the groomer for a bath since they adopted me. Five years later, their coats are gorgeous.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I'd rather vacuum more often and brush my cats myself than put them through the stress of taking them to a groomer for unnecessary baths.


This.. Im not about to subject my cats to something like that just to make my life a little bit easier.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I was just offering an alternative solution to the OP's problem. I groom cats every week (soon to be every day at my new job) and I feel there are a lot of misconceptions about grooming and bathing cats. Excessive shedding is not just an inconvenience to the owner, it can also lead to hairballs and blockages which are health concerns to the cat. Shedding can lead to matting also, which is another big issues, especially in older cats. Mats are painful, can hide wounds, skin conditions, fleas, irritations, etc. Getting younger cats used to regular baths (whether at home or a groomer) is much less stressful than having to get a geristric cat shaved for the first time due to severe matting.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Getting younger cats used to regular brushing by their owners is even less stressful.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's the very rare cat that isn't stressed out by a bath. With the possible consequences being a URI or UTI...I'm passing on the baths unless unavoidable.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Feeding a proper diet that keeps the cat hydrated and healthy inside and out(as well as the brushing mentioned by Marie) is sure a lot easier to prevent hair balls and mats than expensive and stressful bathing.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> It's the very rare cat that isn't stressed out by a bath. With the possible consequences being a URI or UTI...I'm passing on the baths unless unavoidable.


I haven't found this at all. The bath is the easiest part when I groom. Blow drying can be loud at first but most cats calm down quickly. Shaving is what seems to make most kitties unhappy. Regular maintenance at home can limit or even eliminate the need for a groomer, but it should be included in the pet's care. Cats don't clean themselves they lick themselves which deposits saliva and dander all over, that hair sheds out all over the house, they ingest 1/3 of that hair causing hairballs, they get dust, dirt, who knows what from outside if they go out, then want to snuggle up on your pillow! Clean cats are happy, most purr during the final combing at the end. 

I have links to articles and videos on cat grooming if anyone is interested in finding out more or seeing it in action.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Sorry, just reread the concerns about URIs and UTIs, as far as I know neither can be caused by bathing. Before using a groomer, you should check out the place to make sure that are taking safety and sanitation precautions to prevent bacteria growing and sick animals from spreading disease. If bathing at home you shouldn't have any problems in that regard.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

NJgroomer said:


> I have links to articles and videos on cat grooming if anyone is interested in finding out more or seeing it in action.


I'm sure we can all find articles and videos on the interwebz to back up any opinion.

I think recommending grooming every 4-6 weeks is overkill, totally unnecessary for healthy cats with no issues, and could possibly change the mind of someone looking to get their first cat.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I'm sure we can all find articles and videos on the interwebz to back up any opinion.
> 
> I think recommending grooming every 4-6 weeks is overkill, totally unnecessary for healthy cats with no issues, and could possibly change the mind of someone looking to get their first cat.


I cant post them so as not to advertise for the organization I am certified through, but I just wanted to let those seeking information know that it is available. Most grooming videos on youtube are actually pretty scary and full of misinformation.

I agree with the CFAs recommendations because some cats do require a lot of maintenance and it is better to make prudent recommendations then not not enough and the cat gets matted. I recommend the same schedule to high maintenance dogs. Owners should be aware that pets require grooming - either I can give them tips on how to do it at home, or they can have me do it. Letting pets get matted isn't an option, imo.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, since the OP never asked about groomIng, how to bathe her cat, OR mentioned problems with matting there doesn't seem to be a need for the VERY off topic discussion or the plug for prOfessional groomers everywhere.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You make it sound like all cats get matts, and you've recommended professional bathing in other posts for _all_ cats, which is simply not necessary - according to my girls' groomer. Most of her "regulars" are lazy owners who have money to burn and can't be bothered to take proper care of their pets, or elderly people who can't physically care for animals who actually _need_ regular grooming.

I used to take Cinderella in because she could come home from being groomed, take a nap and wake up with a matt. She was a matt-magnet. I could take care of most of them, but once in a while they were too close to the skin. But more often than not, I started opting for a comb-out for her and Cleo, not the stress of a bath.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Well, since the OP never asked about groom


No, but shedding was discussed as being a frustrating topic for cat owners. I just wanted to provide information about another solution owners have as an option.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, the OP discovered the solution herself - her future cats will be black.

Problem solved. :grin:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

NJgroomer said:


> Sorry, just reread the concerns about URIs and UTIs, as far as I know neither can be caused by bathing.


No, UTIs and URIs are often caused by stress. Even if a cat gives up and doesn't fight, it doesn't mean that it's not stressed. Cats cover their vulnerabilities extremely well. You also mentioned that the cats you groom are often purring while you're grooming them...do you know that cats purr to comfort themselves? A sick/dying cat will purr while in severe pain. Purring is not always about happiness....


----------

